# Failed my NR, any free test online that helped you?



## strangerdude88 (Jul 5, 2010)

Took my national registry last week and failed, does anyone know of free testing websites for EMT-B? I was below passing on Airway and breathing and Trauma. I was over confident because I passes my emt class with a 92% and figured I would stroll through this one, lesson learned. All advice is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 5, 2010)

get this book. I swear its only purpose was to give you questions like the ones on the CBT, atleast it was for me. They have basic and medic versions. Keep going through it until you can answer all most all of the questions correct. 
I flagged the ones I got wrong with sticky notes.

http://www.amazon.com/EMT-Paramedic-Interactive-Flashcards-Flash-Books/dp/0738604623/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278372480&sr=8-1


----------



## strangerdude88 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you, I'm actually EMT-B not P but I did find two books through that link that i"m sure will help me.


----------



## EMTtoBE (Jul 5, 2010)

That NR test is a pain lol...but when i went to class they gave us a JB test prep card with a code on it and you go to the website and sign in and it help VERY much..if you didnt get that they have a ton of books at Barnes &Noble that could help


----------



## Roam (Jul 6, 2010)

EMTPrep.com is pretty good...


----------



## EMTtoBE (Jul 6, 2010)

Roam said:


> EMTPrep.com is pretty good...



wow i wish i knew that when i did my EMT-B lol..looks like it will help with my EMT-I...thank you lol


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2010)

The sample test on that site makes me feel smart.


----------



## AVPU (Jul 6, 2010)

JB Learning is AWESOME. I swear by it (and I failed the first time too). EMTprep is pretty good. Just be careful not to get overconfident in the practice tests....I found the actual test questions to be not as black-and-white as the practice questions. Good luck!


----------



## strangerdude88 (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome, I just signed up at emtprep. Thank you all!B)


----------



## Roam (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jul 7, 2010)

while it cost some, I used the jblearning one and loved it.  passed with 72 questions.  So I would say its worth it


----------

